# 22lr pistol



## badlandshunter (Nov 11, 2012)

what is your favorite handgun in 22lr?


----------



## wilded (Feb 10, 2010)

I have two the 1911 in .22 and the ruger single six.


----------



## Jonbnks (Jan 21, 2012)

Sig Sauer 1911-22. Full size 1911 frame and the grip is finally large enough to fit my hands. The Ruger Sp101 is also very nice.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

I like my Ruger 22/45.


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard (Nov 1, 2012)

Ruger single six,or the super single six
with that you get a cylinder for magnum rounds

come on guys,1911 frames are for .45's
which is my preferred handgun caliber


----------



## knapper (Feb 5, 2010)

Browning Buckmark with a scope in it for hunting.
S&W model 41 which is a target one.


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

For general plinking, Ruger MK II bull barrel and Needlesights. For hunting it's the Contender with an adjustable parallax Simmons .22 mag scope. I also like my friend's Smith and Wesson model 22A with a reflex sight for fast action. For self defense in a pocket pistol, it's the Beretta model 22a in semi-auto. I guess I have too many favorites but it's all in the application.


----------



## fr3db3ar (Aug 6, 2011)

I have a MKIII BB for plinking and close in squirrel work. I have a Taurus WMR revolver to carry when night hunting the yoties.


----------



## Ruger (Jan 22, 2011)

I like the Ruger 22/45


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Ruger Mark II for plinking but for carrying calling I take my old H&R 904, its built like a tank.


----------

